# MAC "Eh"s?



## cno64 (Dec 7, 2006)

We've talked some about MAC products that we would  camp out all night for, pay a ridiculous price for, sell organs on eBay for, etc.
Are there any that you could live without?

There haven't been many for me, just a couple of lipsticks, and really just one pigment were serious disappointments.
Gave Away:
Euroflash lipstick- just too sheer
Chatterbox lipstick- too 60s pink
Naked pigment- Yick! Thin texture, chunky glitter, too yellow
Disappointed in but Kept:
Loud Lash mascara- kind of a "do-nothing" mascara
B-Rich eyeshadow- a little too red for me
Profusion lipstick- looked brown on me
Maroon pigment- too brown; not enough shimmer
Turquatic eyeshadow- not well pigmented


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Dec 7, 2006)

Mythic Blue Zoomlash from Jewelescent, TARANTULA CRISPY LASHES alert..haha


----------



## Simply Elegant (Dec 7, 2006)

Studio fix fluid foundation was the only disappointment for me. Way too orange and dark in the lightest colour and it made my skin break out even though I rarely get breakouts.


----------



## betseyjohnson (Dec 7, 2006)

pigments i can live without: rose, kitchmas, frost, and silver fog. those textures just dont seem to like me.


----------



## lara (Dec 7, 2006)

Lustering lipstick is dead weight in my kit. Insta-yellow teeth on 99% of people.


----------



## flowerhead (Dec 7, 2006)

Sea me shadestick. Beautiful colour, but it hurt my eyelid trying to rub the colour off on it. If anyone has any tips on smooth application, help would be greatly appreciated =)


----------



## d_flawless (Dec 7, 2006)

idol eyes e/s
slick CCB
the whole lingerie quad (boudoir hues)
there's definitely more, but yeah.

though i do love lustering l/s, lara! no yellow teeth for me!


----------



## Cruella (Dec 7, 2006)

Unfortunately, I have quite a few:

*Eyeshadows*
Idol Eyes - too much glitter, icky color
Retrospeck - glitter but no color payoff
Mulch - too red for me
Love-Bud - pretty color but I can't make it show up

*Lipsticks*
Any of the matte lipsticks, I feel like my lips are going to shrivel up & fall off my face. I do suffer for Russian Red since the color is perfect.

Any of the mascaras


----------



## Kat (Dec 7, 2006)

Trax - same complaint a lot of people have, pretty in the pot but it just makes me look bruised.

Lustreglasses - love the colours but the staying power is underwhelming for me.


----------



## BlahWah (Dec 7, 2006)

*Gloss Brilliant in Chartreuse* - looks like it'd be so cool to use but turns out so sheer and sticky... *sob*  Obviously not meant for non-pro use.
*Idol Eyes* - the one-minute eyeshadow on my lids, I wonder why I keep bothering!
*Beauty Sleep* - k_im's post reminded of that huuuuuge disappointment!  That was worse than Slip Pink which at least leaves behind a colour, if not the texture.  BS was a no-show and a big waste of MAC's time in the making.
*Slip Pink* - pretty, but I wish it was more pigmented and the texture stayed.
*Little Minx* - hard to admit this as it was one of my first shadows, but after getting Violet piggy and UD's UV-B, LM's been ignored.
*Electro Sky* - Why did I ever think I wanted my lids that blue?  I also find it hard to match another shadow with.


----------



## mzreyes (Dec 7, 2006)

mascaras. ew
falling star e/s. ew
matte l/s. EW!


----------



## k_im (Dec 7, 2006)

falling star is such a pretty name. why would they give it to such a blah color?

lol i'm sure it looks fine paired with certain things though!

mmm, wish beauty sleep showed up as nice as it looks in the pan. although i can't say i'm not surprised after my "nars fathom" experience.


----------



## mskitchmas (Dec 7, 2006)

slip pink eyeshadow
prep and prime for eyes


----------



## ledonatella (Dec 8, 2006)

Some of mine are:

Shroom eyeshadow- same color as my skin only greyer so it looks like death on me

Chai lipglass- same problem as shroom, just is so blah on me, I look like a corpse

Satin shadows- for some reason some are always are such a pain to get on the brush, I have to scrap them, they don't go on too smooth for me

Liquidlast liners- flashbacks of an incident with the black one where it ran in my eye and dried on my contact and I couldn't get it off and therefore couldn't see....these suckers last a little too well for me

Jewelmarine glitter- wanted it so bad cause it looked pretty, got it and couldn't think of any use for it, the first MAC product I've ever returned in 7 years!

Studiofix powder- breakout city for me, although the liquid is my HG!

Plum dressing & Trax shadows- don't like these for any reason other than I just really can't pull them off


----------



## joraye (Dec 8, 2006)

any mascara...i dont know what it is, i just don't like it....

Matte....ehh. this does NOTHING for me.

Gloss....love the look, hate the sticky-lid-10-minutes-later syndrome.


----------



## asnbrb (Dec 8, 2006)

15 minutes l/s
idol eyes
most pink e/s
rose pigment


----------



## DaizyDeath (Dec 8, 2006)

Pro lash - i have to use it with a different wand to get it to work the way i want.

All over glosses- ewww never actually bought one myself but ive used them and their just nasty imo and unsanitary.

Glitter Liners- i can achive a better effect by just using mixing medium and mac glitter with alot more glitter the glitter liners give out minimal ammounts of glitter and that makes me angry.

All the nocturnal eyeshadows none of them impressed me.


Kitchmas Pigment- i love the color and glitter of this but it comes off in about 2 minutes even with a good base it just doesnt stick. 


All the pallettes i find them preety much useless due to the fact that i never use mine shure their preety but sorta odd imo.

Glimmer Shimmers- The pump makes it horrible with the high concentration of the product the pump pumps out 2 much and they dont give you very much in the bottle so you just end up with a bunch of wasted product.

Mac Concelor preety much sucks ass from the ones ive used.

Cream Color Bases: ugh hard to use and thats all i want to say about that.


----------



## eowyn797 (Dec 8, 2006)

*lip palettes* in all their incarnations. it's just...it seems like such a supremely bad idea to me and stuff is alwas getting caught in them when i've got he palette open...blech. i disagree with the delivery.

*Naked pigment*, yeah, 2nd that. also *Entremauve* and *Subtle*...they are just not...what i wanted them to be or they are way too close to other things in my book.

Idol Eyes, Retrospeck, Honesty...*Lustre finish e/s in general* (Swimming, Gleam and Mythology excepted on account of my irrational love for them)

*MAC mascara*...i'm allergic to all of it. yay.

*any of the e/s that have come out in, oh...fah*. the last collection that had cool colors was A Muse with the mineralize e/s but real regular e/s...it's been since Sundressing.

and i agree with DaisyDeath about *any products that can be better done by hand with mixing medium and pigment/glitter/eyeshadow/etc*. liquidlast liners, glitter liners, glimmershimmers, shimmersouffles, etc...imho, the less wet product you've got sitting around, the better. i'd rather just make it as i need it. Fluidlines, however, i cannot live without. they're not exactly liquid tho.


----------



## Eilinoir (Dec 8, 2006)

- Slip Pink
- Dubonnet
- Steamy
- Rio de Rosa (sp?)
and probably some more that I can't think of atm.


----------



## bellaetoile (Dec 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *flowerhead* 

 
_Sea me shadestick. Beautiful colour, but it hurt my eyelid trying to rub the colour off on it. If anyone has any tips on smooth application, help would be greatly appreciated =)_

 
search for 'shadestick'. i know there's been several threads regarding shadestick application tips, because i think i've replied in every thread with essentially the same tips, lol. they're really not as hard as people make them out to be.


----------



## bellaetoile (Dec 8, 2006)

palettes in general. they claim to be easier to use, i tend to think the exact opposite, with both eye and lip palettes. i just don't remember to use them that often, and when i do, they seem messy. the colors seem to bleed dust onto one another, the lip palettes get messy, and the brushes, if you use them ones in the palette, get sparkle dust or lipgloss residue all over the case. plus, i've found the lip ones are inconvenient because you ALWAYS have to use a lip brush, and i've also found the eyeshadow quality, in some instances, isn't as good as the pot/pan counterparts. i've sold most of my eyeshadow palettes, because i never got any use out of them.

paints. harder to use than shadesticks, they take longer to apply and dry, and the colors are nowhere near as vivid.

select spf 15 foundation, face and body foundation, studio matte foundation. just wasn't impressed with these. iu love studio fix fluid.

the technacolor eyeshadow release. i think that was the collections name. the one with all the gorgeous colors, in velvet finishes, which looked gorgeous in the pots, and horrible when applied. bad color payoff, bad finish, and those stupid sparkles.


----------



## labwom (Dec 8, 2006)

Idol Eyes and Golden Lemon Pigment. Gross!


----------



## oddinary (Dec 8, 2006)

Midimauve lipstick - matte and ugh!
Kitschmas pigment - exactly the same as All Girl pigment on me.
Tendered Powerpoint - was this suppose to show up on anyone? It's a light pink/cream sort of colour. Eh?
Dazzleray Pigment - Shimmer/glitter overload? I know some people like it, but I absolutely HATE it. Same with Softwash Grey. It's not too bad though.


----------



## jenii (Dec 8, 2006)

Lipglasses in general have been disappointing to me. Sorry, but they're too sticky, and the colors tend to be too damned frosty.

Sadly? Budding lustreglass. So pretty in the tube, but on me it barely shows up. If I use it without balm underneath, it's brighter, but it fades within an hour. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Most of the pink e/s, because it's hard to get them to show up.

PAINTS. For some reason, they flake on my lids, which makes it look like my eyelids are peeling. No matter what I do, it always happens. Shadesticks are much better for me.

Teddy eyeliner. Pretty color, but no lasting power, and it smudges like crazy on me.

Fluidlines. I've got a few colors, and I hardly ever use them. I reach for my Buried Treasure eyeliner more often, or I just don't use eyeliner at all.

THE MASCARAS. I honestly thought Zoomlash was gonna be great, but the wand SUCKS. It makes the mascara go on all clumpy, which makes my lashes get heavy and lose their curl. As for Fibre Rich, it smudged a lot.


----------



## foxyqt (Dec 8, 2006)

Creme de Violet e/s - GRRR!


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Dec 8, 2006)

Trax....need to get rid of this
Slip pink no color pay off
Any of the glitz and glosses....and the sweetie cake glosses that looked so pretty in the pot...hmm waste of money
Rose pigment and pink bronze


----------



## cno64 (Dec 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eowyn797;621309
Naked pigment,yeah, 2nd that. also [B* 
_Entremauve[/b] and *Subtle*...they are just not...what i wanted them to be or they are way too close to other things in my book.

Idol Eyes, Retrospeck, Honesty...*Lustre finish e/s in general* (Swimming, Gleam and Mythology excepted on account of my irrational love for them)
_

 
How interesting. I love "Subtle" so much that I got rather hysterical and bought two full-sizes.
And I like "Idol Eyes," though I must admit that I don't wear it often.
Also, several people mentioned disliking the matte lipsticks. I like those for their long wear, and most of all for their generous pigmentation.
It is true that they can be dry. However, I wear balm underneath and gloss on top, and they work fine for me.
But I live in a warm climate(Texas), have oily skin, and am obsessive about keeping balm on my lips.


----------



## kradge79 (Dec 8, 2006)

Studio Fix Fluid - so wanted this to be my HG foundation, but colors don't match (turned orange) and doesn't look good on me at all
Trax e/s - ok when used sparingly, but usually gives me the bruised look

I'm usually pretty good about picking stuff that works for me, but I'm sure there is something else I own that I don't like...


----------



## noteventherain (Dec 8, 2006)

-the flaky/chunky/glittery textured pigments (rose, frost, pink bronze etc)  . . . I don't even think Pink Bronze is supposed to be that texture, but my batch is like that.

-add all the other chunky/glittery crap (shimmersouffles, glitz glosses, glimmershimmers, the glitter liners, the lipglasses with big hunks of sparkle in them - are there more? 

-the really glittery MSFs (like Naked You, even though I gotta have 'em LOL). . .

-pretty much all of the Culturebloom, Technacolour, and Lure shadows (with the exception of Waternymph)

-the sheer colour extracts (so pretty in the tube but useless as dried paste when put on.  .  . in fact, they were impossible to _put on_ in the first place)

-the idea of chromeglasses (although I have to admit, they did do an ok job on them and a few I really liked -- lol isn't sorry this supposed to be a bashing, not a praising?)

-+ some of the promo advertisement pictures I've thought were kinda horrific


----------



## cno64 (Dec 8, 2006)

When I started this thread, I wasn't trying to "bash" MAC; I _LOVE_ MAC!
I was just curious about which, if any, MAC products have underwhelmed others.
Personally, my reaction to a MAC product is *extremely* unlikely to be, "Eh, why did I waste my money on _this?_
About 75% of the time, my reaction is instead, "Oooh; this is _*gorgeous!*_
I have to buy more before this is sold out or discontinued!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I have the lack of storage space to prove it ...


----------



## MarniMac (Dec 8, 2006)

I'm totally underwhelmed with Dainty Cake and Cockatease...especially after all of the hype. They look great on a lot of peeps...but not me!
Most products that are initially "blah" I play around with and figure out a way to get um to work for me. I still hate prep and prime eye and "Goddess" lipstick though.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Dec 8, 2006)

i despise Pompous Blue, but my mom loves it. I like my Zandra l/s but its too pink for me to wear


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Dec 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *flowerhead* 

 
_Sea me shadestick. Beautiful colour, but it hurt my eyelid trying to rub the colour off on it. If anyone has any tips on smooth application, help would be greatly appreciated =)_

 
it seems like some shadesticks just dont work well. maybe at the factory, some of the tops dont get put on tightly enough. sea me works fine on me (as do 7 of my other shadesticks) but overcast is just way too dry and doesnt apply right. 

i think it has to be a problem like that or something ... if you take it back they'll probably give you a new one


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Dec 8, 2006)

here are some of mine...

creme de violet e/s -- why doesnt it apply? at all? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the mascaras i've tried havent seemed to do much of anything...

242 brush ... i asked for the concealer brush and the mua gave me this one... after i realized it was an eyeshadow brush, i must have ruined it because it wont apply eyeshadows right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




electra eyeshadow, it clashes with my skin

and i will never buy a lip pallete, yuck!


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Dec 8, 2006)

I adore Creme Du Violet, it applies so intense if you use your finger rather than a brush cos its that kinda e/s


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Dec 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chic 2k6* 

 
_I adore Creme Du Violet, it applies so intense if you use your finger rather than a brush cos its that kinda e/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
lol well whoops ive already traded it now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for nighttrain


----------



## amoona (Dec 8, 2006)

*Pink Venus e/s* - NEVER shows up on me
*Jewelmarine glitter* - It's gorgeous but I doubt I'll use it much ... I can't bring myself to return it though haha.
*All Over Gloss* - I got it cuz the MA showed me how it helps keep glitters on BUT I have no idea what else I'd use it for.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Dec 8, 2006)

Amoona, i heard that the all over gloss makes a really nice moisturising kinda lipgloss, could be used for eyebrows gel, cheeks shimmer, bit of higlights etc..


----------



## MissMarley (Dec 8, 2006)

any lustre e/s
aloof lipstick- made me look deader than dead
petticoat- mine, at least, was a big chunk of glitter.
creme de violet e/s- made me look like i had a skin disease


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Dec 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissMarley* 

 
_any lustre e/s
aloof lipstick- made me look deader than dead
petticoat- mine, at least, was a big chunk of glitter.
creme de violet e/s- made me look like i had a skin disease_

 

ooh second on the lustre eyeshadows


----------



## Glitziegal (Dec 9, 2006)

Lustre eyeshadows
Paints- I find them both drying and they crease like buggery on me.
Liquidlast liners- I hate how they split in the tube giving a patchy line *grrrrrr*


----------



## GalleyGirl (Dec 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chic 2k6* 

 
_Amoona, i heard that the all over gloss makes a really nice moisturising kinda lipgloss, could be used for eyebrows gel, cheeks shimmer, bit of higlights etc.._

 
  I heard all over gloss wasn't lip safe?  I thought I read that someone, but maybe I dreamed it.  Its been one of those weeks


----------



## GalleyGirl (Dec 9, 2006)

MAC stuff I either love to the extreme or hate.  My blahs have been:
*Glimmershimmers*
*Lip Varnishes*  These are nasty, they seperate all funkily if you don't store them upright and they make my lips look all gross cause they emphasize any line in them.
*Technacolour shadows*  Excepting peppier and pompous blue.


----------



## Sonya Adams (Dec 9, 2006)

Solarshine All Over Gloss - too gooey for my taste.  Feels sticky all the time for some reason (but my friends ADORE it).

Blue Brown Pigment - looks this beautiful aqua blue shine on a chocolate color in the jar, gets on your face and is UBER dark brown with a little silvery shimmer instead.  Bleh.


----------



## tsukiyomi (Dec 10, 2006)

I see everyone complaining about Idol Eyes E/S and Rose Pigment - I LOVE these. I can get them to work just fine with the right base. 

But I really don't like Beauty Marked E/S and the Liquidlast Liners. Also the Moistureblend Foundation is way to dark for me and I'm using NC15. 

Does MAC make lighter foundations? At all, like NC10 or NC05?

That would be awesome. I'm just really pale.


----------



## cno64 (Dec 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Glitziegal* 

 
_Lustre eyeshadows
Paints- I find them both drying and they crease like buggery on me.
Liquidlast liners- I hate how they split in the tube giving a patchy line *grrrrrr*_

 
Another woman's poison, I guess ...
I love the Lustre shadows, but I'm with you 100% on the Paints!
I tried "Bare Canvas," hoping that it would make a good eyeshadow base.
NOT. I have oily skin, and BC creased like car-razy on me! 
Now I'm using it as a highlighter, and it doesn't even work especially well for that.
Oh, well. I hastened back to UD's Primer Potion.


----------



## tsukiyomi (Dec 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *liquidsirenhoney* 

 
_Trax....need to get rid of this
Slip pink no color pay off
Any of the glitz and glosses....and the sweetie cake glosses that looked so pretty in the pot...hmm waste of money
Rose pigment and pink bronze_

 

Have you tried Trax over a Shadestick? It looks gorgeous over Crimsonaire Shadestick and it isn't that weird looking.


----------



## user79 (Dec 11, 2006)

Cranberry e/s

I liked this in the beginning but the texture is just so hard to work with and it's such a non-descript colour. Not really red enough to be classified as red, and not really brown enough to work with as a neutral. It's sort of a muddy boring colour. Meh. It just sits there in my kit.


----------



## Crystalintegra (Dec 11, 2006)

Lustre shadows - love the gold color of retrospeck but hate the texture, swapped all away and learned my lesson

Lavender Sky e/s - just didn't look good on me, would be gorgeous on a dark brunette, swapped away

Softwash Grey pigment - it was too blue on me, unflattering with my undereye circles

Lip Varnishes - can't say anything good about these, the only item I've ever returned

Glittery lipglasses, as it wears off there's just a thick nasty layer of glitter left which is really unappealing. I would have to completely clean my lips before reapplying so my lips don't look clumpy. Lips aren't supposed to look clumpy.


----------



## Katura (Dec 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Cranberry e/s

I liked this in the beginning but the texture is just so hard to work with and it's such a non-descript colour. Not really red enough to be classified as red, and not really brown enough to work with as a neutral. It's sort of a muddy boring colour. Meh. It just sits there in my kit._

 

Agreed.  I bought it over a year ago, used it for about a week, and once on Halloween...but its basically untouched.

Sketch e/s used to sit there unused as well...it was sooo boring to me. but it's grown on me in the past few months.


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 11, 2006)

*Softwash Grey pigment. It just doesn't work for me. 

*Honey Lust eyeshadow. Too ... flaky. I let a friend of mine use it and she thought I'd been had on ebay and bought a fake one. Nope. Got it in store. Yikes.

*Zhandra Rhodes lipstick. It's PRETTY in the tube. Not so pretty on me. 

*Any of their mascaras. No thanks.

*Naked You MSF. Glitterbommmmb. *bbooooofff* all over the face. I have to buff the living shit out of it to make it NOT look like I just stuck my face in bucket of sparkles.

*Burnt Burgundy pigment. I got it as a sample, thank goodness, and wow. I look like I got solidly punched in the eye when I wear it. It takes some serious work to make that look alright on me.

*the above ^^^ goes for any purple product MAC sells.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Dec 11, 2006)

Studio Fix/Studio Fix Fluid-hi, i have acne scarring because of THIS SHIT!

CCBs-Hello my name is Crease

Eyeshadows:
Slip Pink, Lavender Sky, Iris Print, Full Flame, Creme De Violet, Suspicious etc
All these shadows disappointed me...

Liquid Last Liners: I wasn't down for that drippy shit

Lip Varnish/Plushglass:  Booooooo


----------



## cno64 (Dec 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_Studio Fix/Studio Fix Fluid-hi, i have acne scarring because of THIS SHIT!

CCBs-Hello my name is Crease

Eyeshadows:
Slip Pink, Lavender Sky, Iris Print, Full Flame, Creme De Violet, Suspicious etc
All these shadows disappointed me...

Liquid Last Liners: I wasn't down for that drippy shit

Lip Varnish/Plushglass:  Booooooo_

 
I'm becoming more and more glad that I didn't try Liquidlast; I do use Fluidline, and it's great.
As for Plushglass, I have full lips already, so I passed on that one.
I'm glad I did, since it seems to be showing up fairly repeatedly in this "Eh" thread.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Dec 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GalleyGirl* 

 
_I heard all over gloss wasn't lip safe?  I thought I read that someone, but maybe I dreamed it.  Its been one of those weeks_

 
heya i meant to press quote instead of thanks oops!

i was talking to my MA and she said that you can apply it on your lips just as long you avoid licking it off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I like my plushglass but i find that it causes my lips to chap mega time :|


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 11, 2006)

Although this product did not come out this year, the MAC product that I despise is Plum Pro e/s.  It is like putting purple chalk on your eyes!  Ewww....


----------



## XoXo (Dec 11, 2006)

Chai lipglass, it turned a weird grey brown on me & i looked dead..

Cute Yet Sexy lip varnish- turned orange, looked weird with my skintone

Filament e/s..no color payoff, it was all glitter & it fell onto my cheeks (even with udpp)

Glimmershimmers, Mascaras.

Blue brown pigment- turned red?

ALL lipgelees. They all turned clear on me, no matter what the color. Exceptions to Dame in a dress, whos that lady and cool and aloof. Ive tried pretty much every other color and they all look clear.

Pinkarat l/g- looked so pretty in the tube, but was just clear gloss on me. 

Most shadesticks. It literally makes my eyes red because I have to scrape them on.


----------

